# Barn Fresh B6 1949 Autocycle



## Nickinator (Feb 2, 2017)

From the country roads of ND, still has the bird crap on it!

Unfortunately missing the tank. Really wish it had the tank, as I'd track down the missing/shot parts, and I love cleaning up the paint on these. Anyone have a patina'd maroon tank? Otherwise it's probably parts.
Holler if you have a tank.

Darcie/Nick


----------



## Dave K (Feb 2, 2017)

Very easy tank to find.  Give it a little time before you part it.


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 2, 2017)

Yeah we've had several of them. Common color, but to match the bike...not so much.
Darcie


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 2, 2017)

That one may need some WD40 love to bring the colors out enough for a good match. V/r Shawn


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 2, 2017)

Gonna need more than WD40 on this one, it's the worst one we've had, and I've done a few of this maroon color.  They do tolerate light rubbing compound pretty well tho, avoiding the pins. I'm going to leave it alone tho, some people really like this patina.
Darcie


----------



## Schwinn499 (Feb 2, 2017)

Nickinator said:


> Gonna need more than WD40 on this one, it's the worst one we've had, and I've done a few of this maroon color.  They do tolerate light rubbing compound pretty well tho, avoiding the pins. I'm going to leave it alone tho, some people really like this patina.
> Darcie



@fordmike65


----------



## spoker (Feb 2, 2017)

saw that listing but.....


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 2, 2017)

Nice and crispy. Dig the badge too.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 2, 2017)

Can't beat a find with intact pigeon poop.
Nice find guys but then when are your picks ever not finds?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## spoker (Feb 2, 2017)

lot of great parts,kool 2 see how all the clamps and fasteners were correctly installed,pretty kool to use the info for correct resto!!


----------



## Larmo63 (Feb 10, 2017)

Please sell me the front brake set up if you decide to part it?


----------



## Clark58mx (Feb 11, 2017)

I love those Schwinn B6s with a drum brake. Here's mine. It's got a cool patina.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Feb 11, 2017)

Clark58mx said:


> I love those Schwinn B6s with a drum brake. Here's mine. It's got a cool patina. View attachment 421211



Sweet ride man.


----------



## Iheartbikes (Feb 11, 2017)

I've got OG bars if needed, they are pitted.


----------



## Nickinator (Mar 7, 2017)

-------------------------------------------


----------



## ZE52414 (Mar 7, 2017)

??


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 8, 2017)

this bike is on ebay being parted ....


----------



## Nickinator (Mar 8, 2017)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> this bike is on ebay being parted ....




Parts were listed here on three threads, before going to ebay.
FYI frame was damaged (see parts thread and pics).

Darcie


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 8, 2017)

Nickinator said:


> Parts were listed here on three threads, before going to ebay.
> FYI frame was damaged (see parts thread and pics).
> 
> Darcie




All good .. I just saw it on ebay ... for those who were still posting tanks for this


----------

